# More Sour Cream!!



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

My 17 month old just ate Sour cream for lunch and dinner. I'm talking huge tablespoons of it. Nothing else. She kept saying "MORE sour cream!!" and we watched in amazement as she kept eating it. Well, she didn't really eat ALL that much, but for a kid that never eats more than a few bites at a time, we were amazed.








Would _you_ let your toddler do this? Luckilly she's still nursing so I'm not too worried about nutrition.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

DS LOVES sour cream. when we have tacos that's all he eats. I get the Western dairy stuff that is just milk and enzymes (not the fake stuff with modified milk ingredients, thickeners, preservatives, etc.) otherwise, it's not ALL that different from yogurt is my theory.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

My ds is a sour cream addict. I mix it with rice and beans and sometimes he'll eat it up. I wouldn't worry about giving her a lot once or twice as long as it does not turn out to be the only food in her diet...lol.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why on earth not? It's a wholesome, natural food, and your child is probably craving one or more of the nutrients found in cream- fat or vitamin A, etc.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My daughter chews on butter sticks when she gets the chance. (My grandpa eats slices of butter plain, so, who knows).

She also eats homemade ranch dressing (plain).

And eats peanut butter off the spoon. Sticks it in the jar and eats it.


----------



## boogalu33 (Sep 27, 2007)

yup my ds also loves it. he begs for 'cream' all the time and he'll lick it off tacos or whatever he can. sometimes i can use it to get him to eat like three beans or a couple pieces of rice


----------



## LilahsMama (Mar 16, 2007)

That's funny. My dd will eat ketchup.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

In our house it's

"more dour[sic] cream on a metal spoon!"

Quote:

My daughter chews on butter sticks when she gets the chance.








mine, too. One of her baking jobs is to peel the wrapper off butter. She then proceeds to try and eat it with her fingers.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My dd once ate almost an entire tub of shredded parmesan cheese







:. She also loves to eat butter. And salt! She demands that I pour a pile of salt on her tray and she eats it with her fingers. We buy the good stuff, so it has trace minerals, etc., but I can only let her eat so much of it before I start saying no







.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

All three of my girls are dairy freaks, especially the sour stuff. During toddlerhood they have all been found sitting under the table eating sour cream, cream cheese, and plain yogurt by the mouthfuls. I orefer that they eat the yogurt but


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup, I've got a sour cream and butter eater too. I don't see a problem with it, it's a pretty healthy source of calories. I do cut her off if she gets carried away with the butter, she'd happily eat nothing BUT. We actually can't have the butter dish on the table any more.


----------



## Momma_Camille (Jan 11, 2007)

Us too! - Giant spoonfuls of it. I just make sure to buy a brand (usually daisy - NOT light) so that the ingredient list just says "cream" - Most brands have about a bazillion ingredients.

She loves any dip really. One day she ate a whole bowl of french onion dip (that I made with sour cream lol) with ONE chip. That was one soggy chip by the end...


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Now that I think about it, my ds2 loves anything like that. He eats tons of sour cream, cream cheese, ketchup, mustard, tries to steal butter from the fridge and lick it like a sucker....







:


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

My DD would happily eat just a bowl of sour cream. I don't really see anything wrong with it either, besides it being sort of gross.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Yep, dd has done it, and I would let her. Sour cream, ricotta cheese, and cream cheese, she likes them all and will spoon them straight out of the container. Like Ruthla said, she is probably craving something in them, and it's healthy food. She also eats pickled beets with ranch dressing....eeeew!


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Yup, I've got a sour cream and butter eater too. I don't see a problem with it, it's a pretty healthy source of calories. I do cut her off if she gets carried away with the butter, she'd happily eat nothing BUT. We actually can't have the butter dish on the table any more.









:

(I have to say I'm so happy that I can come somewhere where someone says butter and cream are healthy







)


----------



## Momma_Camille (Jan 11, 2007)

So I posted on this thread and then made dinner later... Chili with a dollop of sour cream on top...

Guess what she ate? Yup sour cream. Then said "more cream!" So I gave her more but I kind of pushed the dollop down into the chili so that she couldn't help getting some with each bite


----------

